# Chocolate Blueberry Cobbler



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Blueberry Filling:

2 cups of sugar
6 tblsp of cornstarch
2 cups of water
2 qts of blueberries

Crumb Topping:

1/4 lb of butter
1 box of chocolate cake mix
1 cup chopped nuts

Mix sugar and cornstarch. Ass water and 2 cups of berries. Cook and stir until thick. Remove from heat and stir in remaining berries and let stand to cool. Melt butter and pour into cake mix. The mixture will be crumbly. Set aside. To a pyrex dish, add 5 cups of blueberry filling, there will be some left over. Mix chopped nuts with cake mix and butter and sprinkle over filling mixture. Bake at 375 degs for about 35 mins or until the topping is golden brown.


----------

